# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  How do you delete a YouTube favorite from your channel?

## Universal Mind

It looks like it might have been made impossible when they forced the big screen format on everybody.  Is there a way to delete favorites now?  I can't find it.

----------


## Kromoh

http://www.youtube.com/my_favorites

You can delete it there.

----------


## shinta66

Put cursor over your name then click account then favorites then remove

----------


## Universal Mind

Aha! It used to have the account option visible without the cursor on the screen name. The change threw me off. Thanks!

Kromoh, way to find the direct link there. You the man!

----------

